# Nutsedge



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Is there anything other than sedgehammer that kills it? My neighbor is always pulling it in his yard so it stays forever. Figure if I can offer a solution better than the one hit packets of sedge, it would simplify things.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Sure, sulfentrazone is highly effective at killing nutsedge. There's a nutsedge killer at Lowe's that contains sulfentrazone. Roundup for Lawns also has it on the ingredient list.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

If momentum fx2 says "nutgrass" is that the same thing?

sulfentrazone is not on the label so I would be curious.


----------



## Robotussin (Oct 6, 2017)

I've had really great success battling yellow nutsedge with Tenacity. 2 apps, 2 weeks apart at label rate when it was growing fast. I like the tenacity because it has worked great on a lot of the problems in my yard.

Edit: We can't get sulfentrazone in NY, so I can't compare the 2


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

If tenacity works, I can hit it when I do my own blanket spray then


----------



## Robotussin (Oct 6, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> If tenacity works, I can hit it when I do my own blanket spray then


One great thing about doing a blanket spray with tenacity (assuming a post emergent foliage spray, not a pre-m water-in) is that the affected weeds lighten up (more than the turf, in my case)which makes a second spot spray super easy and efficient!


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Bentazon has worked great for me.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Robotussin said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > If tenacity works, I can hit it when I do my own blanket spray then
> ...


How long does the whitening effect last?


----------



## Robotussin (Oct 6, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> Robotussin said:
> 
> 
> > kolbasz said:
> ...


Honestly I'm not sure because everything that whitened died in a few weeks. We'll, except for the fescue. That lightened up for probably a couple weeks but bounced back fully. I do remember the nutsedge browned out pretty quick after the first app.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I sprayed it friday, guess we will see


----------

